# Litteratur Profinet/Ethernet



## bluesky (23 März 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,
im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit muss ich mich in die Themen Netzwerk /Profinet/MODBUS einlesen. 
Allerdings wird man mit Büchern üner Netzwerktechnik erschlagen, währenddessen ich über MODBUS und Profinet eher weniger finde. 
In der Automatisierungstechnikvorlesung wurde das Thema Feldbusssysteme leider wenig bis garnicht behandelt. 
Kann jemand gute Litteratur empfehlen?

Grüße und Dankeschön

bluesky


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 März 2009)

Profinet-Literatur bei Amazon und etwas Allgemeineres von etz


----------

